
Uber Game – can you break even? - westonplatter0
https://ig.ft.com/uber-game#hack
======
forkLding
This is definitely a more entertaining, engaging and interactive experience.
Maybe there can be more articles with data that can be constructed as a
simulation game so that readers understand more and identify more with the
data instead of the usual "look at the data and nice charts" report style.

------
NullPrefix
$1000/week mortgage without having a job. Yeah, the plan is totally solid.

~~~
lithos
That still doesn't discredit the premise of the article/game.

1k a week doesn't go far when you're paying your own taxes and have a kid.

------
scarejunba
Bloody hell. That was depressing. I think I'd be okay with passengers like me:
going grocery shopping or commuting. But these passengers are awful.

If I only had to drive people like me, I'd be a 5-star

------
galfarragem
AirBNB might represent the bright side of Gig Economy. Uber the dark side..

~~~
Tijdreiziger
Airbnb makes cities unaffordable to actually live in because landlords decide
they can make more money on Airbnb than by renting to locals. I'm not sure I
would call that a 'bright side'.

------
internetman55
Very fun!

